# Looking for Harry Valentine



## Wendy Valentine (Feb 20, 2007)

Do any of you seafarers remember my half-brother, Harry Frank Valentine, who served on the Queen Elizabeth in WW2 as a hospital attendant and as a Steward and Cook after the war on the Port Fremantle, Bulolo, Port Brisbane and Port Vindex?

Its getting to be a while ago but I've searching for him for nearly 20 years now. If you can help solve the mystery, I'll be very grateful.

Wendy Valentine


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Wendy*, firstly a warm welcome to the site, I hope you enjoy the experience and it leads you a successful conclusion of your search. Whilst you have quite correctly placed your first posting in the _"hello" _section, in this instance it seems kind and helpful to move it across to *Crew Members* where maybe we can get more hits and a possible result. In any event, welcome aboard and enjoy all the site has to offer. _Bon Voyage._


----------

